# St Regis, DXB Staff Accomodation



## WVR86 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'll be in Dubai mid Dec'15. I'm just curious how is the staff accommodation for St Regis Dubai? Apparently Ill be in studio apartment with my level.

If anyone has some info, I'll appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------

